# How much to tip our outfitter?



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

They'd get a heartfelt dirtbag "Thanks y'all" from me.


----------



## melmorr (Feb 8, 2008)

Dana, as an outfitter that provides this same service on Dinosaur and Desolation canyon, I would like to comment on your question regarding tipping. There is a lot of time, effort, blood, sweat and tears that goes into making a multi-day river trip for up to 25 people possible. If you consider that you tip a waitress that takes your order, serves a few drinks, brings the food to your table and checks on you once or twice 10-20% then you should consider tipping an outfitter that spends hours to make your river trip perfect, the same percentage especially if the trip, gear, food and shuttle goes without a glitch. I'm sure everyone involved with your trip will appreciate the gesture. We all work in a seasonal job and any additional income is welcomed. On the same note, beer and weed to shuttle drivers is not acceptable especially if you live in a where weed is not legal. And tipping drivers beer does not make any sense just leave the $5 that is spent on the beer in cash. 

Thanks for asking this question and I hope your group experiences the "trip of a lifetime."


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

As a guide on trips like that, I wholeheartedly agree with Mel. Guides are often up before the sun, firing coals and coffee, work all day, and are often the last to leave the fire, making sure everyone has made it to bed safely. 16 hour days are the norm. With those hours the hourly rate of pay can be pretty low. The comparison to the waitress who in total spends 5 minutes on you and gets 10-20% is apt.

I have heard people say things like, well, the trip cost so much we couldn't afford to tip, or didn't want to spend any more. My feeling on that notion is, you wouldn't go out to a fancy dinner, and then just not tip because the bill was $100/person. If you can't afford the dinner plus tip, don't go out to eat.

K2- is you real name Mr. Pink?


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Mr. Pink? Afraid not, they called me tater salad. Joking... my name is Jesse.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Good responses to your question from Mellanie and climbdenali, I would whole hartedly agree.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

climbdenali said:


> As a guide on trips like that, I wholeheartedly agree with Mel. Guides are often up before the sun, firing coals and coffee, work all day, and are often the last to leave the fire, making sure everyone has made it to bed safely. 16 hour days are the norm. With those hours the hourly rate of pay can be pretty low. The comparison to the waitress who in total spends 5 minutes on you and gets 10-20% is apt.
> 
> I have heard people say things like, well, the trip cost so much we couldn't afford to tip, or didn't want to spend any more. My feeling on that notion is, you wouldn't go out to a fancy dinner, and then just not tip because the bill was $100/person. If you can't afford the dinner plus tip, don't go out to eat.
> 
> K2- is you real name Mr. Pink?


I believe OP is talking about something like a painless private or other private trip 'outfitted' by someone, not a guided river trip. I specialize in reading between the lines but might have it wrong. 

I am generous and up front in tipping shuttle drivers $20 minimum for a shorter shuttle, $30 to $40 for longer and we tipped our bus driver $150 after a particularly long and challenging bus trip ( they pick us up with a nice newer school bus with a big double axle trailer that we put 9 rafts and 6 kayaks on). 

I have never had anyone do entire logistics for any type of trip I have been on so not sure about that. If you feel they knocked it out of the park send them a thank you after the trip of $20 to $50 per person. If they are delivering and pickup up rafts ( if it is that kind of trip ) you can tip those guys at the end and send something to the company for the rest of the crew.

If they forgot coffee....they get nothing.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

Ahh, Carve I think you're right after retreading the OPs post. My eyes must've still been half closed this morning. 

Jesse- no offense intended. I was joking about Steve Buscemi's character from Reservoir Dogs not tipping. 

I don't have much experience with painless private type trips, but Carvedogs numbers sound pretty good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

climbdenali said:


> Ahh, Carve I think you're right after retreading the OPs post. My eyes must've still been half closed this morning.


yeah no worries, I have never seen a custie even contemplate the food pack or other logistics especially prior to the trip. Someone who has done it would appreciate it. Either a TL or a former or current guide. Not sure if that is the case but that they are thinking about how hard others will work to get them there makes me hope they have the most awesome trip imaginable. 

I have seen guests - after a week of awesome food and beverage - come to the slow realization of what it takes to pull off just a week. The quiet questions come about how everything is done and then a look of amazement at the answers.


----------



## ColoradoDave (Jun 3, 2010)

A Beer. Same as for risking life and limb rescuing a $3000 boat.


----------



## dana price (Jul 7, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your replies. Just to clarify, this is a "painless private" trip. Why we're going with an outfitter: we were going to have to rent rafts and pay for shuttles anyway, and being a summer trip I was concerned about packing food to stay fresh.
Anyway, for our small trip (8 people) it seems like 50/person would be a minimal tip.


----------



## peakone (Apr 5, 2008)

For a GC human powered trip (12,14,16 days) It's good if the boatmin (and gear boaters) walk with a thousand dollars each.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

peakone said:


> For a GC human powered trip (12,14,16 days) It's good if the boatmin (and gear boaters) walk with a thousand dollars each.


What does this mean? Translation please.


----------



## daairguy (Nov 11, 2013)

I think he means that every guide (and helpers) on a commercial oar trip through the Grand Canyon should each get a 1000 dollars in tip for that trip.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

carvedog said:


> What does this mean? Translation please.



I worked for a commercial company and our office and literature promoted a 6-10% gratuity for our full service commercial trips where we are providing the meals and all of the rest of the guiding services. 

If you are working with an outfitter I don't think a gratuity is necessary but quite often your shuttle driver will participate in helping load and make your job a lot easier in which case a tip would be appropriate.


----------



## Beer Waggin (Jul 8, 2016)

Funny... I just got off the Grand Ronde. I left a generious tip for the shuttle guy/gal. Of course they never found it as the keys were not put in the center console as I requested. The doors weren't locked either, so I guess we're square. Keys were left in plain view...


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

k2andcannoli said:


> They'd get a heartfelt dirtbag "Thanks y'all" from me.


I'll throw in a High 5 every now and then. But only for exceptional service.


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

Seems like a lot of people are misunderstanding what a painless private is. There are no guides - they are just renting gear and getting their trip food packed. No one is coming with them on the trip.


----------



## curtis catman (Sep 29, 2015)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> I'll throw in a High 5 every now and then. But only for exceptional service.


That is some funny shit right there. Good one DBK.

Jesse, you are so tight you squeak while you row.


----------

